# zfs_umount message



## wonslung (Jul 29, 2009)

i keep noticing these messages pop up on my dmesg terminal.

```
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
zfs_umount:979[0]: Force unmount is experimental - report any problems.
```

I haven't umounted any zfs filesystem as far as i know and it all SEEMS to be working...is this something i shoulfd worry about?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think so...
I have same messages appearing when I shutdown/reboot my PC.
No harm


----------



## wonslung (Jul 29, 2009)

but i'm seeing them randomly pop up when i haven't umounted anything.

another weird thing that might be related and might not:

i keep seeing the snapshots for one of my fielssytems show up in df
but not all snapshots, just the ones for ONE of the filesystems....it's strange


----------

